# How to Hydrogen Peroxide Dip



## Bleuwater (Aug 5, 2017)

Whats the ratio for the hydrogen peroxide dip and how long do I dip the plants? I have 3 percent Hydrogen peroxide. 

I got some plants today and found some snails, anything besides the hp dip and inspecting them, before putting them in the tank?


----------



## FishLover345 (Aug 9, 2017)

I also put the plant in a clear container with water. Then look through the glass throughly, often times I will find algae and snails I don't see out of water.


----------



## wendellperkins (Aug 6, 2017)

Bleuwater said:


> Whats the ratio for the hydrogen peroxide dip and how long do I dip the plants? I have 3 percent Hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> I got some plants today and found some snails, anything besides the hp dip and inspecting them, before putting them in the tank?


What I was doing on my reef tank seems to be working well on my plants. I use half ro or tank water and half grocery store peroxide for 4 minutes to kill algae in new plants. I am not sure if it kills snails, but I dont have any hitch hikers in my freshwater tanks. It was a little much for my hornwort but grasses and broad leafed plants handle it fine. I have heard 25% peroxide works but I don't have personal experience with that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

wendellperkins said:


> What I was doing on my reef tank seems to be working well on my plants. I use half ro or tank water and half grocery store peroxide for 4 minutes to kill algae in new plants. I am not sure if it kills snails, but I dont have any hitch hikers in my freshwater tanks. It was a little much for my hornwort but grasses and broad leafed plants handle it fine. I have heard *25% peroxide* works but I don't have personal experience with that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Good luck finding that concentration. Typical store concentration is 3%. That means in every darn bottle we are buying 97% water. Diluting it is diluting it from 3%. So a 50 50 mix gets you 1.5%


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Good luck finding that concentration. Typical store concentration is 3%. That means in every darn bottle we are buying 97% water. Diluting it is diluting it from 3%. So a 50 50 mix gets you 1.5%


Yes^ and even at 3% I have seen it kill anubia nearly clear off after spraying it and allowed to sit longer than a couple three minutes.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

roadmaster said:


> Yes^ and even at 3% I have seen it kill anubia nearly clear off after spraying it and allowed to sit longer than a couple three minutes.


A couple of years ago on vacation in NY I found a 35% solution at a Walgreens. Wish I had bought a couple gallons of it.


----------



## wendellperkins (Aug 6, 2017)

I guess I am kind of late for a followup reply, but I wanted to clarify. I was using 3% peroxide diluted 1 to 1 with tank or RO water. I stepped it down to 1 part peroxide and 3 parts water for 4 minutes and it still killed algae. Like I mentioned before, my hornwort didn't handle the 50/50 that well but the my others were fine. I still don't have snails, but I am not sure it is due to the peroxide.


----------

